
How Cooling Things Down Is Heating Things Up - jaxsonkhan
https://carbonswitch.co/cooling-emissions/
======
jaxsonkhan
A visual essay about how cooling equipment like air conditioning and
refrigerators cause climate change and what to do about it.

